# University of Hawaii Karate Library



## dancingalone (May 21, 2010)

I have been remiss in reading Charles Goodin's excellent karate blog, so please excuse me if this is "Welcome to Yesterday" material.

http://karatejutsu.blogspot.com/2009/12/great-news-about-hawaii-karate-museum.html

I'm having a lot of fun looking at the digitized Mabuni books.

http://www.hawaii.edu/asiaref/okinawa/digital_archives/karate_museum.html


----------

